# 2009 Models



## tubmin (Jun 11, 2006)

New 2009 catalogue on Rapido web site. 

New models and usual tweeks. Changes include availability of new heating system on 2 models and fuel cell also available as an option along with transverse bed layouts.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's the link

rapido french site


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope they have sacked the idiot who designed the "cocktail cabinet" on the 2008 models. A triumph of style over common sense IMHO
Terry


----------

